# Good deal on Spam and Dak Hams this week.



## Kahlan

CVS has Dak Hams, Spam, Salmon, Chicken etc on sale for $2.50 this week. Pretty good deal. Walmart price matches too. And taking lessons from Jeep, there is a coupon in the Sunday paper today for $1.00 off 2 Spam so that makes it an even better deal.


----------



## Mish

I love Spam...that is all.


----------



## bigwheel

Thanks for the heads up on that. We love Spam. I will task the Little Bride to go step and fetch some.


----------



## James m

I have had a hankering for canned corned beef. But for some reason the prices are unbelievable. Five or six dollars a can. Its good with hard boiled eggs.

I never get past the gel that is stuck to the inside of a spam can. Its almost as bad as feeding the cat. Spam fried hard is good.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Wal-Mart matches prices as well.


----------



## Kahlan

Kahlan said:


> Walmart price matches too.





Sockpuppet said:


> Wal-Mart matches prices as well.




I bought my Walmart out this morning.


----------



## Denton

AS long as I can catch opossums in the back yard, I'll pass on the spam.


----------



## Kahlan

I'll be honest I'm not a fan of spam but I can eat it. And I really don't have any stores of meat so it's about the closest I get to "meat" in my preps. 
I wish I had known at the time when I killed all my roosters that I could have canned them. I just froze them and we ate them. Next time they're getting canned.


----------



## ntxwheels

I went by CVS on the way back from the range about an hour ago and stocked up.


----------



## Kahlan

ntxwheels said:


> I went by CVS on the way back from the range about an hour ago and stocked up.


Did you use the coupon in the Sunday paper?!


----------



## mcangus

Not sure if this is a great price or not, but Spam is such an under rated prepper food. Lasts forever(not just a claim, but actually proven unlike all these new products). Basic ingredients, sure not high quality meat but the ingredients list is very short.


----------



## Kahlan

Not sure about the Spam because I rarely buy it but around here the Dak Hams are normally $4.00 each so $2.50 is definitely a good deal here.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Spam is ok to us,we like it when camping out,for quick breakfasts....DAK's are good too just a little salty.anyone see the big canned hams anymore?.I have not seen them for a long time.
when I was a kid,mom used to cook these a lot.
canned corned beef is really good.I like it as a samwich with mustard.
also underwood deviled ham,mixed with real mayo as a spread.


----------



## csi-tech

How long does DAK ham and spam last anyway? I have been looking at all sorts of canned items like soup, chili etc and it only lasts about two years according to the dates.


----------



## 7515

Kahlan said:


> I'll be honest I'm not a fan of spam but I can eat it. And I really don't have any stores of meat so it's about the closest I get to "meat" in my preps.


I have spam in my preps. I think we all do, but i'm not a big fan for it either.
I have a lot of canned ravioli, tuna, and salmon. Look on a salmon label at all the protein in a serving !


----------



## James m

I read that canned meat will last between 2 and 5 years beyond the best by date. Depending on how it is stored. 

I have even seen some from sometime around the second world war or just after for sale at a swap meet. Call me a snob but I turned my nose up at it. I did peak my curiosity though.


----------



## HuntingHawk

The 1lb canned hams have a best used by 5 years date. $3 per can at the dollar store.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Variety is one of the keys to prepper supplies. You could survive for quite a while on beans & rice but would become boring real quick. Variety helps morale plus gives a variety of minerals & nutrients.


----------



## bigdogbuc

SPAM should be its own food group.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Thanks for the tip! Green eggs and Spam! hmmmmm


----------



## NavySEAL

I wouldn't be what I am without Spam.....I loves the stuff...couple of cans in your pocket.....you are good to go a long ways....canteen or two of water wouldn't hurt either.
BTDT.


----------



## Jeep

See I told you it pays to watch these things, and if you fry spam its not even the same thing as uncooked, it is a total different thing.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> AS long as I can catch opossums in the back yard, I'll pass on the spam.


The spam is bait for the possums... silly


----------



## Maine-Marine

My wife dislikes spam... the kids will eat it with pancakes

I like to fry it put a piece of cheese on top and and make sandwiches with toasted bread


----------



## James m

I like my spam with rice and eggs.
Vienna sausages are also good with rice and eggs.
And corned beef hash is good with just the eggs.


----------



## csi-tech

I was thinking for a foundation a years supply of dehydrated food then a bunch of canned meat like this.


----------



## Kahlan

Jeep said:


> See I told you it pays to watch these things, and if you fry spam its not even the same thing as uncooked, it is a total different thing.


I learn fast.


----------



## Jeep

Its not gourmet but it is food none the less. We are actually going to open a Dak tonight and see


----------



## Kauboy

Thanks for the info!
Grocery shopping is scheduled for tonight. This will be on the list.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I've about six months of food stores. It includes just two cans of Spam & two cans of Treat & the only reason is for variety. On the other hand, have about 20 of the 1lb canned hams.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I don't buy the DAK brand canned ham. I can't see the reason to pay $1 per can more for it then the Bristol brand at the dollar store.


----------



## Dinah

Spam .. ugg .... have been able to avoid it all my grown up life. I have to admit I have looked at it lately in the stores. Then I shiver and put it back on the shelf. My dad loved the stuff but then he died from a heart attack so who knows. I suppose I will have to get some of the stuff ...just in case. Better than being hungry I'm sure.


----------



## Kauboy

I found the coupon!
Thought I'd thrown out the paper.

Not sure if it is the exact one mentioned here, but it said "save $1.00 when you buy 2 cans".
To the coupon aficionados, does that mean I can only save on the purchase of 2 cans, .50 cents each, and nothing more?
Or, does it mean that for every 2 I buy, I save a dollar, but I can buy as many pairs as I like and still get the savings?


----------



## Kahlan

I _think_ it usually has the limit listed on the coupon. It should say something like limit 4.


----------



## Kauboy

I'll check again.
I read the fine print, and could only find "limit one coupon per purchase".
That made sense. They don't want me showing up with 5 coupons, and demanding $5 off the purchase of just 2 cans.
It isn't clear, though, on whether the "one coupon" can be used on multiple pairs of cans in the same purchase.

Jeep, you around?


----------



## Kahlan

I sent him a pm. If he's around hopefully he'll pop in and educate us.


----------



## Jeep

Yeah let me get the wife


----------



## Jeep

Ok you but 2 you save a dollar, is my wifes answer


----------



## Jeep

But look for other coupons that will double or give a percentage more for that "company" not just that particular thing.


----------



## tks

The coupon here said $1 off two spam product blah blah blah. I had five of them (neighbors, mom,dad) and my local store doesn't care how many you use even when it says one per.purchase.They know people will just make ten separate purchases so less work for them. So, I bought 2 spam singles (expiration was the same as the cans) and the coupon made them free. Spam will send you a stack of coupons if you send them an email telling them you like their product and ask for the coupons.


----------



## Kahlan

tks said:


> Spam will send you a stack of coupons if you send them an email telling them you like their product and ask for the coupons.


Seriously?!?! Do you actually ask for the coupons in the email or just tell them how much you love Spam? I usually can't lie worth a darn but in an email I should be able to!


----------



## tks

Kahlan said:


> Seriously?!?! Do you actually ask for the coupons in the email or just tell them how much you love Spam? I usually can't lie worth a darn but in an email I should be able to!


Ask for them. You can do this with and grocery store items you want. I do it all the time. Sometimes they send bigger coupons because you asked and I've even received free samples. I keep a separate email for these kinds of inquiries I make so my good email doesn't get filled with junk because some of them add you to an email list. Being on those lists, though, will get you emailed coupons too.


----------



## Jeep

Nice. If I get my wife here soon we will show a bunch of tips, and broke down so that even I get it


----------



## Jeep

Here is one thing to consider, ask what is going on sale next week, not this sale. If something peaks your interest, special order it. It will be sale price for your entire order


----------



## Jeep

K-mart folks hit it now as well it won't be here in a year


----------



## tks

I also suggest finding a good sample site which lists links to companies free samples. Not the kind that makes you fill out a questionnaire but link to the actual companies web site (although Wal-Mart has a good short real survey links, they are real questions, not cc offers). I've got tons of stuff for my med bag, Bob, and daily household stuff for free. Wrigley even sent me a whole case of gum once.


----------



## Kahlan

Thank you both!


----------



## thepeartree

Those who find Dak hams too salty... I wonder if the cook's trick with salt cod would work? Soak it in milk for for 24 hours. If it's still too salty, you can change the milk every three or four hours.


----------



## tks

thepeartree said:


> Those who find Dak hams too salty... I wonder if the cook's trick with salt cod would work? Soak it in milk for for 24 hours. If it's still too salty, you can change the milk every three or four hours.


Boiling with halfed potatoes would take some salt out. It was my grandma's trick when she overstated the soup, which was often. Not sure about the milk.


----------



## Jeep

tks said:


> I also suggest finding a good sample site which lists links to companies free samples. Not the kind that makes you fill out a questionnaire but link to the actual companies web site (although Wal-Mart has a good short real survey links, they are real questions, not cc offers). I've got tons of stuff for my med bag, Bob, and daily household stuff for free. Wrigley even sent me a whole case of gum once.


Mrs. Jeep will also show you how to get your mailbox stuffed with samples. We get aspirin, cat food, cleaners etc.. It takes minutes a day.....and its free


----------



## thepeartree

There are some good apps, too. Look up Coupon Sherpa.


----------



## Kahlan

Well the emailing idea didn't work so well for me on my first try...

Dear Angel,

We appreciate you taking the time to contact us with your compliment on our SPAM products.Our company works to have the best products on the grocery store shelves each and every day. It is nice to hear from consumers who feel we have met this goal and appreciate our efforts. Please visit us online at Hormel.com for any available promotions or coupons. 

Jacki
Consumer Response Specialist


----------



## HuntingHawk

Almost every Saturday Dollar General has spend $25 & get $5 off at the register. I've gone in to stock on specific items. Last time it was 1lb canned hams & grabbed 10 which were $3 each & with the $5 off paid $25 for them. Had in the past gotten nothing but canned fruit. And about a year ago got nothing but vitamins & meds. They do carry spam & treat as well can canned chicken & tuna fish so you can buy a mix of stuff.


----------

